# Shooting pegions with an air gun



## S_meister (Feb 19, 2008)

I am looking for a pistol gun that is powerful enough to shoot pegions and can hold many pellets at a time. I found a 1088 silver air pistol kit a CO2 powered gun which shoots at 430fps. Is it powerful enough? Before, I was using an air rifle that needed to get pumped everytime it shot. It was only a single shot which was inconvinient.


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

only if you are very close
430 is the max and will probably go down from there as you shoot


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

You gotta be dang close to hit and kill a pigeon with a pellet pistol. They're not reliably accurate and don't have a whole lot of power.


----------

